# Mini M AquaSky build thread!!



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

Following. 

You will love that cube cabinet stand, they are awesome in person!
Did you buy the wood bottom for it too?


----------



## TheGuy (Jan 6, 2013)

Not sure man, its the one frank had. I know for sure its sexy haha 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Will be following also. Looks nice.


----------



## TheGuy (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks guys

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

Did you get a date for the es-300?


----------



## TheGuy (Jan 6, 2013)

Just late march

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PeterN1986 (Jun 15, 2011)

Nice! Will be following to see how your Mini-M turns out. Mine is in progress right now too.


----------



## TheGuy (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks man hopefully very nice lol

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ad3hybrid (Dec 11, 2011)

This is going to be an awesome tank! :icon_bigg Is that Amano's tank that you are trying to replicate?


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

That inspiration tank, might be the best Mini M I have ever seen, stunning.


----------



## TheGuy (Jan 6, 2013)

ad3hybrid said:


> This is going to be an awesome tank! :icon_bigg Is that Amano's tank that you are trying to replicate?


Yep... out of an earlier ada book.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheGuy (Jan 6, 2013)

Anyone know what would replace wood tight? I'm not sure what material can be used to hold driftwood together?

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## d2creative (Jan 24, 2013)

If you can hide it, what about marine epoxy? We use it in the reef tank hobby to hold rock together or attach coral to rock.


----------



## TheGuy (Jan 6, 2013)

d2mini said:


> If you can hide it, what about marine epoxy? We use it in the reef tank hobby to hold rock together or attach coral to rock.


Well I thought about it, but not sure how it would work out plus much harder if I come to rescape. When I get home I'm scaping tank so I'll have some updated pics for you guys as well.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

cotton thread? fishline?


----------



## TheGuy (Jan 6, 2013)

Ended up with small necklace wire from hobby lobby. This is just a sneak peak. I dont want to fully plant or anything until its on stand for obvious reasons. The wood will be covered in moss and what not. I just stuck anubias on there so they would start rooting.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

Very cool start and inspiration my friend.

The stand does come with the wooden plate for the base!


----------



## TheGuy (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks frank, you don't know if I could get more info on that tank?

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

Unfortunately that photo was part of a series taken at Mr. Amanos brothers house I think, and the only photos from it Re the two in the catalogue from 2009 - the one of the 90P and the Mini (if you examine it, it's actually a mini S, based on how the solar hangs on it and the width of the aquarium relative to height, Amano has an obsession with the Mini S footprint - many of his most striking nano layouts are in the Mini S rather than the M).


----------



## defender.TX (Jan 29, 2013)

Very nice! That AquaSky light is so sexy.


----------



## TheGuy (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks... still struggling with the layout. I really have no idea what kind or size wood it could be to get that look in such a small area lol 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

Maybe ask Frank to send you a couple pictures of pieces of branch wood he has that are similar to the one in the picture?


----------



## TheGuy (Jan 6, 2013)

I didnt know they carried branch wood now? What kind of crypt do you know of to stay small? Refular wendtii and stuff grt compact under high light but still tend to get to large for a m size dont you think?

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

Yeah, I think it is new too. Listed here:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=197298

Under aquascaping material. 

Small crypt I am thinking crypt parva maybe?


----------



## TheGuy (Jan 6, 2013)

I see, well I guess I'll get in touch and see what I can do about this lol.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Xalyx (Sep 26, 2010)

What kind of CO2 diffusion? What are you using?


----------



## TheGuy (Jan 6, 2013)

Do aqua diffuser. Soon to be ada when they come back in stock.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Xalyx (Sep 26, 2010)

TheGuy said:


> Do aqua diffuser. Soon to be ada when they come back in stock.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


Pollen Glass? Which one?


----------



## TheGuy (Jan 6, 2013)

Music glass 15 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Even though the only thing ADA I own is a check valve and CO2 tubing, I am always drooling over ADA stuff when I visit AFA or some other stores that carry some ADA stuff. Can wait to see this come together.


----------



## TheGuy (Jan 6, 2013)

Well after several attempts I dont think I will be successful with the scape. I eventually got something with a bunch of pieces but its just not behaving...

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheGuy (Jan 6, 2013)

I will try one other thing, taking manzanita and mount them onto a small square of slate. If not, I have another plan in mind.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheGuy (Jan 6, 2013)

Ok guys, it needs to be cleaned and obviously planted... but heres a pic. I'll be putting some kind of white canvas behind it also this week sometime.








Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

Looks good, but why is the stand foot print larger than the tank? When it sits flush like in ADA View videos?


----------



## TheGuy (Jan 6, 2013)

Has two holes for filter hosing on left side

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

Oh yes, that is the old stand for the Mini Solar light.


----------



## TheGuy (Jan 6, 2013)

Correct

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

I likey. Are you doing the Vuppa for the filter? Excited to see some planting


----------



## TheGuy (Jan 6, 2013)

Yep vuppa until superjet es300 comes into US market

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Xalyx (Sep 26, 2010)

You bought that $900 stand? God, I envy your disposable income.

Actually the first one I've seen on here.


----------



## TheGuy (Jan 6, 2013)

Lol not disposable, I bought it used. Just save man for bigger things. Its what I do. Anyways, heres the new scape... anubias petite on left and right side where wood and rock are, moss on 75 % of dw, stems in back, glosso foreground and up middle with cobra grass or something similar but short to break up glosso and wood edge. I would rather crypts but they would throw off the ratio.










Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

looks great! This is an awesome build, nice gear!


----------



## Xalyx (Sep 26, 2010)

TheGuy said:


> Lol not disposable, I bought it used. Just save man for bigger things. Its what I do.


Now that I've actually seen someone with one I don't like it. I like my stuff hidden that glass reveals too much. Big ugly CO2 tank, and the ones that my CO2 place exchanges are way more beat up and ugly.

Although I must say I'm still jealous ;p


----------



## TheGuy (Jan 6, 2013)

Xalyx said:


> Now that I've actually seen someone with one I don't like it. I like my stuff hidden that glass reveals too much. Big ugly CO2 tank, and the ones that my CO2 place exchanges are way more beat up and ugly.
> 
> Although I must say I'm still jealous ;p


Once its just a superjet and tower 20 the equipment isn't exactly ugly, frank and those guys dont have es300 yet and a tower 20 is few and far between. The glass stand isn't for everyone but its very fancy, granted its not made to have a green plastic eheim under it, I agree.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

I don't think the Tower 20 will fit US CGA CO2 tanks. It is designed for metric tanks. 

Also the design of the Tower 20 is to have the metric tank inside with a small porthole for the ADA Speed Regulator (outside of tower). Not sure if a US reg would fit/be able to connect. 

Maybe you could do a 2.5lb cylinder but that wouldn't solve the regulator problem and the way it connects. Unless you buy the ADA Speed Regulator from Frank with an adapter. Last I checked a tower 20 was close to $800-900 and the reg was $400-500 with the EL.


----------



## TheGuy (Jan 6, 2013)

Green_Flash said:


> I don't think the Tower 20 will fit US CGA CO2 tanks. It is designed for metric tanks.
> 
> Also the design of the Tower 20 is to have the metric tank inside with a small porthole for the ADA Speed Regulator (outside of tower). Not sure if a US reg would fit/be able to connect.
> 
> Maybe you could do a 2.5lb cylinder but that wouldn't solve the regulator problem and the way it connects. Unless you buy the ADA Speed Regulator from Frank with an adapter. Last I checked a tower 20 was close to $800-900 and the reg was $400-500 with the EL.


Yeah, I would have went complete ada co2 but.... I talked to frank earlier and they do have one used one but theres absolutely no way I will pay that for a co2 bottle and casing. Ridiculous imo. So, I will have a duplicate made to fit my 5lb and around regulator.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chyrol (Jan 18, 2012)

Cool stand. Best of luck going forward, I hope that everything comes together well.


----------



## TheGuy (Jan 6, 2013)

Chyrol said:


> Cool stand. Best of luck going forward, I hope that everything comes together well.


Thanks man, new driftwood is otw.. I just need to get my plants and hopefully you guys will see water Wednesday. This is what I have decided on.










Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheGuy (Jan 6, 2013)

Whats best guys? Ro water or tap, if ro do you have to do anything different or dose anything besides brighty k and step one.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheGuy (Jan 6, 2013)

Just need the rest of my plants now.
Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Changed it up huh, whats the plan for plants?

I'd do half tap and half ro. Thats what I do. Tap is ok. Just RO won't work, you would have to use equilibrium or something similar.

I'm curious to see where this goes.


----------



## TheGuy (Jan 6, 2013)

Yeah, i'm going to keep the h. Pinnitafida and let it cover the entire rock and maybe let the top grow tall to water. Behind and along rock will be dhg and glosso for carpet

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Xalyx (Sep 26, 2010)

In order to use all RO you have to dose GH booster. Not sure if you use it in combination with equilibrium or not. If you have the option to go all RO I'd do it.


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

I like that Unzan rock!


----------



## TheGuy (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheGuy (Jan 6, 2013)

Quick vote guys. Diandra and macranda behind unzan or just dhg?

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bluestems (Feb 7, 2012)

I like the stone too! I'd go with the Diandra and macranda behind the stone.

nice! :smile:


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

I think the background plants would like nice too.


----------



## TheGuy (Jan 6, 2013)

Thats what I'll do... thinking the diandra on left and macranda along back to rigjt of rock then hydrocotyle sp japan in front and glosso carpet. Picks tonight.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bluestems (Feb 7, 2012)

TheGuy said:


> Thats what I'll do... thinking the diandra on left and macranda along back to rigjt of rock then hydrocotyle sp japan in front and glosso carpet. Picks tonight.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


sounds like a good plant palette :smile:


----------



## TheGuy (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm not sure if I can fit hydro japan but we will seee.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bluestems (Feb 7, 2012)

oh wow, that was fast! lol

It looks really good, but I wonder if you'd want to nudge the rock to the right a little to allow some more room for the plantings in the back. I think it helps to reduce potential algae issues if they can have more water circulation. 

I really do like the plants you chose. :smile:


----------



## TheGuy (Jan 6, 2013)

bluestems said:


> oh wow, that was fast! lol
> 
> It looks really good, but I wonder if you'd want to nudge the rock to the right a little to allow some more room for the plantings in the back. I think it helps to reduce potential algae issues if they can have more water circulation.
> 
> I really do like the plants you chose. :smile:


If I do that it would be less room for carpet as I am putting the h. Japan in the front right of rock and letting it get thick along front then sloping to only few nodes abput three inches to right of rock to blend with glosso carpet. I would have needed a 45p to do what I am in a tank half the size. In time and good trimmings I think I will be able to get a good end result and I'm sure many of you guys will appreciate it.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheGuy (Jan 6, 2013)

Also a superjet es300 and glass pipes will be replacing the vuppa- it takes alot from the scape imo.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheGuy (Jan 6, 2013)

After one day.. all is pearling










Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mumford (Nov 12, 2012)

That co2 diffuser looks downright sexy...


- Mumford


----------



## TheGuy (Jan 6, 2013)

Mumford said:


> That co2 diffuser looks downright sexy...
> 
> 
> - Mumford


Thanks

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## defender.TX (Jan 29, 2013)

Looking great! Do you have any plans for livestock or is it going to be plants only?


----------



## TheGuy (Jan 6, 2013)

defender.TX said:


> Looking great! Do you have any plans for livestock or is it going to be plants only?


Probably just some neons, there will be a lot of green and red so I think the blue would be a nice contrast

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheGuy (Jan 6, 2013)

Pics after seven days past startup. 
Brighty k -1 pump
Green brighty step 1-1 pump
Co2 - 1.5bps
Lights - 10hrs
















I swapped sides on the vuppa so the stems would get more flow. 


Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

Nice job planting! I like the new Vuppa location, less obstructive.


----------



## TheGuy (Jan 6, 2013)

Green_Flash said:


> Nice job planting! I like the new Vuppa location, less obstructive.


Yeah.. I really wish I would've put a second unzan on right and did stems behind also. Then the carpet of glosso and dhg in middle rear. We will see how this grows in.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheGuy (Jan 6, 2013)

Well I picked this up so hopefully I can give you guys eye candy soon!!!










Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

Sweet!


----------



## TheGuy (Jan 6, 2013)

Green_Flash said:


> Sweet!


Yeah man I like it, I sold my mac so I guess I'll have to get a new retina. I dont have a way tp upload as of now

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## starfire12 (Aug 13, 2009)

Looking good. I agree I would have placed some stones on the right side also. What is the plant that is on the rock.


----------



## TheGuy (Jan 6, 2013)

starfire12 said:


> Looking good. I agree I would have placed some stones on the right side also. What is the plant that is on the rock.


Yeah. I have since gotten rid of the unzan. Unless you have a larger tank and multiple stones there are only a few ways-one that frank did already with two... the plant was hygro pinnitifida

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheGuy (Jan 6, 2013)

In terms of algae what is the cause of hair algae on my glosso? I'm at 1bps co2, 10hr lights, and one pump of each brighty k and step one. Perhaps raise co2?

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## defender.TX (Jan 29, 2013)

So I see a few things that could cause the hair algae. Weak flow, too much light, and too little CO2. I would turn up the flow of the CO2 a little bit (if you have a drop checker it would help you know where you stand), reduce the photoperiod to 8 hours, and get a filter with more flow.


----------



## TheGuy (Jan 6, 2013)

Ill up co2 cutting lights isn't an option... the shipment from ada is even later than original so the vuppa is flow until I get es300

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nanoful (Dec 28, 2012)

wow really nice gears/ I like your tank and your gears..okay...more to the gears . Well....if u ever need to sell your vuppa then I am willing to buy it  keep up the co2 and reduce hrs lights hihi


----------



## TheGuy (Jan 6, 2013)

Nanoful said:


> wow really nice gears/ I like your tank and your gears..okay...more to the gears . Well....if u ever need to sell your vuppa then I am willing to buy it  keep up the co2 and reduce hrs lights hihi


It'll be for sale may sometime

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheGuy (Jan 6, 2013)

Chugging along... finally have the rest of plants and algae getting in check. Upped co2 from .5bps to 2bps. Fish are fine and algae is slowly going away while my glosso has started to grow again. Once I get tripod I will continue with weekly photos to log the growth over x amount of time. Also will be adding 7 neon tetras tomorrow.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheGuy (Jan 6, 2013)

Phone picture just to keep you all updated. Any reason my rotala is growing horizontal instead of vertical.

Stock is 
3 otocinclus
7 white mountain minnows
1 amano shrimp 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

Are you shooting for a style like the Mini M in the ADA view videos? Glosso carpet, rotala sp green and that other plant in a 3:2 balance?


----------



## TheGuy (Jan 6, 2013)

Green_Flash said:


> Are you shooting for a style like the Mini M in the ADA view videos? Glosso carpet, rotala sp green and that other plant in a 3:2 balance?


Yes

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mumford (Nov 12, 2012)

TheGuy said:


> Phone picture just to keep you all updated. Any reason my rotala is growing horizontal instead of vertical.
> 
> Stock is
> 3 otocinclus
> ...


Not enough light probably?
Trying to get as much light as possible. 

Or filter pushing them?


- Mumford


----------



## TheGuy (Jan 6, 2013)

Mumford said:


> Not enough light probably?
> Trying to get as much light as possible.
> 
> Or filter pushing them?
> ...


Nah its neither of those lol I think its too much light. I will see how they do over the next week or so then trim and try to get them to grow up instead of across.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hayden (Feb 21, 2012)

When Rotala grows sideways it's usually because of too much light. However, it's not a big problem, just keep up with your trimmings and you should have a nice thick bush in no time! 
Good luck, I can't wait to see how this one turns out!


----------



## TheGuy (Jan 6, 2013)

Well on adaview theres grows normal and in this tank alongside my 60p when I had it my rotalas all grew to the side lol. I didn't want to do a trim until everything hit the water surface.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

maybe stunted growth?


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

TheGuy said:


> Nah its neither of those lol I think its too much light. I will see how they do over the next week or so then trim and try to get them to grow up instead of across.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


That's my experience with that issue, too much light. Eventually they will grow upwards when they "figure out" where the light is coming from and just adapt to high light in general. It doesn't happen all the time in a high light tank but it's not the rarest thing either.


----------



## TheGuy (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm really grtting discouraged with this light. None of my stems want to grow up only to the side. I put the glass top on to try and lower the par but idk.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mumford (Nov 12, 2012)

TheGuy said:


> I'm really grtting discouraged with this light. None of my stems want to grow up only to the side. I put the glass top on to try and lower the par but idk.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


You could try a screen 


- Mumford


----------



## TheGuy (Jan 6, 2013)

What type?

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jason K (Jan 3, 2009)

My set up has been going only three days now, but I'm experiencing the same sideways growth with some stem plants and my aquasky....something to look foward to!


----------



## TheGuy (Jan 6, 2013)

Jason K said:


> My set up has been going only three days now, but I'm experiencing the same sideways growth with some stem plants and my aquasky....something to look foward to!


It'll carpet your glosso ASAP thats for sure. As for stems, Im not liking it at all. Its kinda irritating, especially knowing the same layout and plants have been used before with them reaching water surface in a matter of a week or so.. I can't trim them until they grow up. 


This is a alright picture just to show you guys an update.








Take into account how red the ludwigia is so low to substrate, they are also starting to turn instead of go up....

I just cant get the lighting right and being I just got the camera and this iMac to put pictures up I won't be buying any off camera flashes or anything lol. 

Please critique this picture and tell me whats wrong as I need to learn and don't know where to start.


----------



## TheGuy (Jan 6, 2013)

This is what happens when my plants don't grow up....










Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

You know I had forgot, and couldn't believe I didn't mention it, but I tried that style (in a 60p though, w/AQUASKY 601 and CO2) and it did take a month for the stems of rotala to reach the waters surface (compared to 1 week in the videos). They also grew sideways for maybe 2 weeks then started growing up. I do think Frank was right, I now remember in the ADA View series of videos entitled ''ADA LED'' (these are only in Japanese and detail the setup of the Mini M and S from the ADA View videos) they used exclusively wabi-kusa. The wabi-kusa must give a great head start and I am drooling wishing we could buy them in the US. A lot of problems would be solved with people struggling to grow plants I think, if we could get wabi-kusa.


----------



## bluestems (Feb 7, 2012)

I have the Aquasky 451 over a 50cm tank, so I needed to suspend it. Originally it hung at the same height as it would be if in its stand, but found the light was too intense. After I raised it, the plants seemed to do much better.

Have you tried reducing the photoperiod?


----------



## TheGuy (Jan 6, 2013)

bluestems said:


> I have the Aquasky 451 over a 50cm tank, so I needed to suspend it. Originally it hung at the same height as it would be if in its stand, but found the light was too intense. After I raised it, the plants seemed to do much better.
> 
> Have you tried reducing the photoperiod?


No and I won't reduce it. Even if I had it at a shorter period of time it would still be just as intense.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheGuy (Jan 6, 2013)

Green_Flash said:


> You know I had forgot, and couldn't believe I didn't mention it, but I tried that style (in a 60p though, w/AQUASKY 601 and CO2) and it did take a month for the stems of rotala to reach the waters surface (compared to 1 week in the videos). They also grew sideways for maybe 2 weeks then started growing up. I do think Frank was right, I now remember in the ADA View series of videos entitled ''ADA LED'' (these are only in Japanese and detail the setup of the Mini M and S from the ADA View videos) they used exclusively wabi-kusa. The wabi-kusa must give a great head start and I am drooling wishing we could buy them in the US. A lot of problems would be solved with people struggling to grow plants I think, if we could get wabi-kusa.


Its too high of light.. its no matter of struggling to grow them, when pulled they were all heavily rooted. I do agree, any head start is always appreciated.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

Trust me, it's only that it's a wabikusa growing vs non wabikusa. We set up this same exact mini m Setup in the gallery with a single wabikusa and within a week the plants were practically out of the tank.


----------



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

Can you attach an ecoxotic dimmer to it?


----------



## TheGuy (Jan 6, 2013)

Francis Xavier said:


> Trust me, it's only that it's a wabikusa growing vs non wabikusa. We set up this same exact mini m Setup in the gallery with a single wabikusa and within a week the plants were practically out of the tank.


Well then let me order one red wabikusa and two green rotala one lol lol since you were able to purchase!!! 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheGuy (Jan 6, 2013)

CPDzeke said:


> Can you attach an ecoxotic dimmer to it?


I wouldn't do such a thing even if it were possible lol. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

CPDzeke said:


> Can you attach an ecoxotic dimmer to it?


For the record, no you can not, they operate in a different voltage range.

-------------------------

Will you go back to your original plan of replicating that Mini S?


----------



## puopg (Sep 16, 2012)

TheGuy said:


> No and I won't reduce it. Even if I had it at a shorter period of time it would still be just as intense.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


Is there a particular reason for NOT being able to reduce it?


----------



## TheGuy (Jan 6, 2013)

I like to enjoy my tank and want max growth

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## puopg (Sep 16, 2012)

Additionally, i doubt that light puts out anywhere close to what the sun outputs. Our high light hits around 100-150 PAR, and the sun 2000. You need to give you plants time to grow, not expect perfection right away. It may take months, but be patient. Adjust CO2 in accordance to light intensity. 

Plants can typically transition from higher light to lower light without an issue, but a jump up in the other direction is not tolerated as well. So once again, be patient, adjust light period if you can. I cannot understand why you refuse to turn your lights off sooner if you are concerned with too much light.


----------



## TheGuy (Jan 6, 2013)

Green_Flash said:


> For the record, no you can not, they operate in a different voltage range.
> 
> -------------------------
> 
> Will you go back to your original plan of replicating that Mini S?


Oh and sorry I didn't see your question, more than likely not but idk. We will have to see how things pan out.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## puopg (Sep 16, 2012)

TheGuy said:


> I like to enjoy my tank and want max growth
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


I understand that, but when other things arise such as algae issues due to too much light not enough CO2, you will need to make compromises for the sake of the tank. Right now, you tank is lightly planted. Once the tank gets more lush, the plants can outcompete the algae more easily. If you begin seeing issues, i would suggest you start by first changing the photoperiod and adjusting CO2 accordingly. 

Once again, be patient.


----------



## puopg (Sep 16, 2012)

And fyi, Tom has measured the PAR from ADA's tanks (At least i recall reading a post about this, please someone correct me if I am wrong. These tanks did not use the aquasky). It falls in the low category. The girl at the end of the video advertising the aquasky, how do you know they used that light to grow those plants? Just a thought, but dont assume all tanks are equal.


----------



## TheGuy (Jan 6, 2013)

puopg said:


> I understand that, but when other things arise such as algae issues due to too much light not enough CO2, you will need to make compromises for the sake of the tank. Right now, you tank is lightly planted. Once the tank gets more lush, the plants can outcompete the algae more easily. If you begin seeing issues, i would suggest you start by first changing the photoperiod and adjusting CO2 accordingly.
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, be patient.


I don't have any algae issues. Just issues with my stems growing horizontally which is caused by high light.








puopg said:


> And fyi, Tom has measured the PAR from ADA's tanks (At least i recall reading a post about this, please someone correct me if I am wrong. These tanks did not use the aquasky). It falls in the low category. The girl at the end of the video advertising the aquasky, how do you know they used that light to grow those plants? Just a thought, but dont assume all tanks are equal.


Your right, but he has never tested there leds. They have weekly or bi weekly videos from start to current under the aquasky led. Not to mention other people on this forum using the led have said the same thing.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## puopg (Sep 16, 2012)

Then just let the plants grow out. Some plants like pogostemon erectus (a plant i grow) doesn't do anything for 2-3 weeks. It grows super slow. Since its a heavy rooter, once it's established, bam it takes off. So just give the plants time to adjust and establish. eventually they will reach the surface, then you trim and they get bushier and support themselves and grow more upwards.


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

I threw a screen on my aquasky. I went and got some window screen from the hardware store and cut that to fit. It helped a LOT.

Still needed to blast co2 though, but the plants started growing upwards instead of sideways. My rotalas were doing the same as yours


----------



## TheGuy (Jan 6, 2013)

IWANNAGOFAST said:


> I threw a screen on my aquasky. I went and got some window screen from the hardware store and cut that to fit. It helped a LOT.
> 
> Still needed to blast co2 though, but the plants started growing upwards instead of sideways. My rotalas were doing the same as yours


Did it effect carpeting plants?

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

nope, it's already a RIDICULOUS amount of light, cutting it by 30% (which is how much a standard window screen will reduce the light) won't do anything.


----------



## PinkRasbora (Jan 22, 2005)

wow that is an impressive stand u have there o.o


----------



## TheGuy (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheGuy (Jan 6, 2013)

Santa dropped something off at the house today guys that I think you will appreciate. Stay tuned for some pics once I'm off.

Just a update as well - the tank will be drained until mid April giving me around a month to grow my three stem wabikusa and four smaller glosso wabi. I figure I may as well grow them under the aquasky instead of a weaker light to ensure they are healthy and adapted. Once I get my superjet and other cool toys and wabi are grown I will re plant all and get after it once again. 
Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mumford (Nov 12, 2012)

TheGuy said:


> Santa dropped something off at the house today guys that I think you will appreciate. Stay tuned for some pics once I'm off.
> 
> Just a update as well - the tank will be drained until mid April giving me around a month to grow my three stem wabikusa and four smaller glosso wabi. I figure I may as well grow them under the aquasky instead of a weaker light to ensure they are healthy and adapted. Once I get my superjet and other cool toys and wabi are grown I will re plant all and get after it once again.
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


Well that's a bummer 


- Mumford


----------



## TheGuy (Jan 6, 2013)

Nah man. The real bummer was my stems not doing what I wanted.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

Cool, any pics of your wabi kusa?


----------



## TheGuy (Jan 6, 2013)

.....

Before










after


----------



## TheGuy (Jan 6, 2013)

Wabi kusa or just grow stems emersed in tank with glosso?

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Some other person on the forum said he would be the first with that CO2 setup but had to wait a few months. Baller. I can't say I understand it, but I respect it.


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

That looks much better, way more sleeker. 

I see they have two versions, one with a CO2 tank, and one w/o, which did you get? Also do CO2 stores refill the tank it comes with? How does the regulator attach?


----------



## TheGuy (Jan 6, 2013)

Green_Flash said:


> That looks much better, way more sleeker.
> 
> I see they have two versions, one with a CO2 tank, and one w/o, which did you get? Also do CO2 stores refill the tank it comes with? How does the regulator attach?


It comes with the bottle, there is a noth made for regulator to slide through cap onto bottle. It looks very very nice in person.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nanoful (Dec 28, 2012)

wat the heck is that... i want one. how do i get it...can we c more detail pics


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

Nanoful said:


> wat the heck is that... i want one. how do i get it...can we c more detail pics


It's this:
http://www.adana.co.jp/en/products/na_co2/large_co2system/

ADA's large and refillable CO2 tank w/stainless cover.


----------



## Jason K (Jan 3, 2009)

I just googled the price of this thing....'baller' is definitely the right word. Looks awesome.


----------



## TheGuy (Jan 6, 2013)

Jason K said:


> I just googled the price of this thing....'baller' is definitely the right word. Looks awesome.


Thankfully I have good people that work with me 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheGuy (Jan 6, 2013)

Ok just an update.

Frank the good man he is has worked with me and I will be sending tower 20 back as I could not find a co2 bottle to fit the sleeve, to replicate the tower it would cost somewheres in the $500 range. So with that said, I have purchased a ADA pollen glass mini, system 74 ya, the acrylic hanger, leaving just the bottles which I will be buying 6-8 of this month. I also should (fingers crossed) be getting my superjet es300 and maintenance stand B in two weeks. So hopefully this tank will be back up and running in three weeks fully planted and 100% ADA. It will be a bit different than before so stick around, I will add a picture later with layout, plants, ect that I plan to go with. I also have traded out my aquasky with a solar mini.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

I think the black solar mini looks better. Go for that!


----------



## TheGuy (Jan 6, 2013)

CPDzeke said:


> I think the black solar mini looks better. Go for that!


Got grey, it was a trade and I like the traditional color so it worked out well 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jason K (Jan 3, 2009)

Grey is going to look nice on your stand. The only thing I don't like about the solar mini is that it gets in the way a bit when you're scaping and doing maintenance. But considering the trade-off, it seems like the right move.


----------



## TheGuy (Jan 6, 2013)

Jason K said:


> Grey is going to look nice on your stand. The only thing I don't like about the solar mini is that it gets in the way a bit when you're scaping and doing maintenance. But considering the trade-off, it seems like the right move.


Yeap, and it rotates 145º so you can move it conpletely out of the way so it shouldn't be an issue.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

TheGuy said:


> Ok just an update.
> 
> Frank the good man he is has worked with me and I will be sending tower 20 back as I could not find a co2 bottle to fit the sleeve, to replicate the tower it would cost somewheres in the $500 range. So with that said, I have purchased a ADA pollen glass mini, system 74 ya, the acrylic hanger, leaving just the bottles which I will be buying 6-8 of this month. I also should (fingers crossed) be getting my superjet es300 and maintenance stand B in two weeks. So hopefully this tank will be back up and running in three weeks fully planted and 100% ADA. It will be a bit different than before so stick around, I will add a picture later with layout, plants, ect that I plan to go with. I also have traded out my aquasky with a solar mini.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


Nice, I look forward to seeing it all assembled with some new photos from that new camera.


----------



## TheGuy (Jan 6, 2013)

Green_Flash said:


> Nice, I look forward to seeing it all assembled with some new photos from that new camera.


Just waiting on stuff, you know how that goes

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## etane (May 14, 2012)

I was waiting to see you install your lily pipes with the glass cover over the tank while you still had the Aquasky just to see how they look together. 

Did you get a chance to do so before you exchanged the lights out? I don't know whether there would be a placement issue with the glass cover regarding lily pipe placement and overall functionality and aesthetics.

Also, I am using an Ecoxotic dimmer with the aquasky. It's works but definitely not ideally matched. It creates a whining noise when the lights are dimmed more than say 20%.


----------



## Jason K (Jan 3, 2009)

TheGuy said:


> Yeap, and it rotates 145º so you can move it conpletely out of the way so it shouldn't be an issue.


On a mini s, the 145 degrees was NOT ideal...it still got in the way. With the m being considerable bigger, probably less of an issue.


----------



## TheGuy (Jan 6, 2013)

Jason K said:


> On a mini s, the 145 degrees was NOT ideal...it still got in the way. With the m being considerable bigger, probably less of an issue.


Well I now think the one I got in trade was broken and loosened on purpose to go further as I had to tighten fixture and they have large scrape marks where it was spinning. It still works fine but it was very loose and I have to be gentle with It lol.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

etane said:


> Also, I am using an Ecoxotic dimmer with the aquasky. It's works but definitely not ideally matched. It creates a whining noise when the lights are dimmed more than say 20%.


That is not an ideal thing to be doing as they are rated for different voltage ranges. You could very well permanently damage the aquasky and its ballast.


----------



## etane (May 14, 2012)

Green_Flash said:


> That is not an ideal thing to be doing as they are rated for different voltage ranges. You could very well permanently damage the aquasky and its ballast.


Yup not ideal as the dimmer is not robust enough to optimally handle Aquasky's wattage. But, after googling around, I found that both the LED and dimmer is safe but a whining noise will result from the dimmer being under designed. 

I bought the Aquasky last week from Nature Aquarium in Santa Monica. At first owner guy wasn't sure whether the LED could be used with a dimmer. After he looked at the PSU/AC adaptor/ballast thingy, he determined it can be used because the dimmer goes AFTER the ballast. So, the ballast is still getting full wattage from the wall hence it won't be damaged.

At least that's the logic I am going by now. Ideally, I would love to get a more robust in line dimmer but have no idea where to acquire one. And, at this point, I can't go without a dimmer as the light without dimmer is WAYYY too bright.

For the price, ADA should really have included a dimmer with the LED. I jokingly surmise that ADA purposely over powered the LED to force people to use more CO2 and ferts.


----------



## TheGuy (Jan 6, 2013)

Got some new stuff in- ADA pollen glass mini, acrylic hanger for advanced system, and system 74 YA regulator. Tank also has substrate system in. Just waiting on wood and my filter that seemingly will never arrive lol. 
Plants will be-

Rotala rotundifolia green, rotala indica, anubias nana petite, bolbitus, glosso, either crypt parva or micro sword, and lots of java moss. 
Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------

